# Little Green Corner



## Stormy (18 Jan 2010)

Hi Everyone,

my name is Josh aka Stormy, i've been in this forum for quite sometime but this is my first post.   

i am happy to announce the launch of our aquascaping website: Little Green Corner. This website was launched on the 01-01-2010 to a few close friends. Now we are ready to do an official annoucement. We hope to delight you with lots of exciting and interesting articles. In addition, we want our website to provide fellow aquarists a platform to share aquascaping through friendship.

Let us pursue the art of aquascaping by creating innovation, sharing knowledge and expressing our ideas. We hope you will enjoy what we have put up for you.

feel free to drop by and give us some pointers so that we can improve. 



cheers
Josh


----------



## vauxhallmark (18 Jan 2010)

Wow,

looks great!

Make sure you keep updating it so that people keep returning to it!

Mark


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Jan 2010)

Welcome to the forums Stormy.  Great looking site you've got there!  Best of luck


----------



## williamng (18 Jan 2010)

Thanks folks. We will try and make our website more interesting. Hope to see everyone again.

William
www.littlegreencorner.com


----------



## Paulus (18 Jan 2010)

nice site 

Maybe a little tip:
I think the menubar could be a little bit bigger. It is very small inside the header.


----------



## Stormy (18 Jan 2010)

Thanks everyone for your encourangement and comments. 
we will try our best to make our website better....including making our menubar bigger!   

we hope to have new articles every week, so please do stay tune!


----------



## williamng (20 Jan 2010)

Hi Everyone.

We have increase our menu bar and have also added a new counter. Thanks for the input and keep your suggestions coming. We will always value your input


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Jan 2010)

Great Site love the tanks on there   
Perhaps a link to UKAPS on the links page  

Regards

Ollie


----------



## viktorlantos (20 Jan 2010)

Congrat to the site   
it is possible to add RSS feed? would add in immediately to my feed reader.


----------



## Stormy (21 Jan 2010)

Thanks Ollie and Viktor for your encouragement! 

all is welcome to add our site to their link!   
as for RSS feed.....i think shouldn't be a problem, i suppose you can already do it now!


----------



## williamng (22 Jan 2010)

Thanks! I have added UKAPS link to our useful link. Appreciate the input.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2010)

williamng said:
			
		

> Thanks! I have added UKAPS link to our useful link. Appreciate the input.


Thanks for the link  welcome to the forum and lovely site you got there


----------



## Stormy (5 Mar 2010)

Hi Guys.....Little Green Corner is proud to present our first interview guest in the "Aquarist Around the World" section.....Karen Randall!
in this exclusive interview, you will get a lot of useful information and tips regarding aquascaping contest, among other interesting stuffs.
it is a must read article if you are an aquascaping contest enthusiats! 

http://www.littlegreencorner.com/aquari ... world.html

enjoy the article!

there will be more heavy weight aquarist lining up in this section in the near future....so do stay tune and drop by our website for updates!


----------



## George Farmer (5 Mar 2010)

Great interview with Karen.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stormy (29 Aug 2010)

Hello UKAPS....

While waiting for IAPLC2010 contest book to be released, we would like to share our preview gallery with everyone. Little Green Corner has collectively created 10 tanks in 2009-2010 (either individually or in collaboration with others). Due to the rules of certain aquascaping contest, we will not be able to show you our detail full tank photo but only the preview for now. We will be publishing our works in the individual gallery soon with full tank photos, snap shots and tank details shortly, so do stay tune. 

In the meantime, just let us use a little bit of our imagination!   

On behalf of the team, allow me to present Little Green Corner preview gallery 2010: http://www.littlegreencorner.com/2010_preview.html

there is nothing much to see yet but if you have any comment, feel free to drop us a note here! 
thanks!


----------



## zig (30 Aug 2010)

Stormy said:
			
		

> Hello UKAPS....
> 
> While waiting for IAPLC2010 contest book to be released, we would like to share our preview gallery with everyone. Little Green Corner has collectively created 10 tanks in 2009-2010 (either individually or in collaboration with others). Due to the rules of certain aquascaping contest, we will not be able to show you our detail full tank photo but only the preview for now. We will be publishing our works in the individual gallery soon with full tank photos, snap shots and tank details shortly, so do stay tune.
> 
> ...



Now lets see how do I get this zoomy effect reversed in photoshop  

haha, no chance, look forward to seeing the real thing guys


----------



## Stormy (30 Aug 2010)

Hi Peter.....first of all congratulation on your very respectable ranking this year!   
looking forward to seeing yours and other UKAPS's member's tank too.


----------



## Stormy (30 Dec 2013)

Hi Guys....we have migrated the Little Green Corner website to Wordpress. 
check it out!

http://littlegreencorner.com/wp/wordpress/ or www.littlegreencorner.com

We hope to have more regular update with this new website.

cheers


----------



## Stormy (8 Jan 2014)

We have updated a post on Dave Chow's 2013 tank review (IAPLC #11)....check it out!

Little Green Corner | Aquascaping

In this "Featured Aquascape" section, a layout will be selected from scapers around the world and members of LittleGreenCorner will give our comment, we are not "judging" it as we are in no position to do so, just sharing our view with the hope to exchange some experience with the experts.


----------



## Stormy (15 Jan 2014)

Featured Aqauscape: Beauty of Nature by Quan Nguyen Mihn, Vietnam, 2013 IAPLC #6.

check it out:
Little Green Corner | Aquascaping


----------

